# How to make the bread darker?



## kamp (Apr 20, 2010)

I use a gluten free flour blend that is high in fiber, but it is very white. So when I make bread people think it is loaf. I make lots of bread every week for 5 families because they don’t want to make and they like my bread. 

  Is there anything I can add that make the bread look darker? 
  I now it sounds stupid.. But I hope some one can have some ideas!


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 20, 2010)

Try 1 1/2 teaspoons  of unsweetened cocoa powder per cup of flour.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 20, 2010)

By the sam token you can some coffee or tea, or dark molasses.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 20, 2010)

I came here to say molasses too.


----------



## kamp (Apr 21, 2010)

TATTRAT said:


> I came here to say molasses too.



I have bought molasses today. How much to I add for 3 bread?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 21, 2010)

Brush the top with milk when you begin baking. It will darken the crust naturally.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, and just as the others  have already said, a couple of tablespoons of molasses used as the sweetener for your  yeast mixture will add a pleasant caramel color. Cocoa may impart a peculiar flavor.


----------



## No no (Jul 20, 2010)

kamp said:


> I use a gluten free flour blend that is high in fiber, but it is very white. So when I make bread people think it is loaf. I make lots of bread every week for 5 families because they don’t want to make and they like my bread.
> 
> Is there anything I can add that make the bread look darker?
> I now it sounds stupid.. But I hope some one can have some ideas!


Try mix 1/2 your flour with whole wheat flour.


----------



## Alix (Jul 20, 2010)

No no said:


> Try mix 1/2 your flour with whole wheat flour.


No No, this person is using gluten free flour, they can't use whole wheat.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 20, 2010)

I came here to say send it to a tanning spa.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2010)

I would use molasses as the sweetener, AND add a portion of each unsweetened cocoa and instant espresso powder in lieu of the equivalent of flour.  Using both the cocoa and the espresso powder will ensure you will not have an overwhelming taste of either in the finished product.  

I always add some to my rye bread so it will be darker.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 21, 2010)

Just a note. Back in my Soviet days I used to buy dark rye bread, very tasy and very dark. Rye is naturally a dark flour, here in the states it has been bleached, if I understand corectly, there there was no need for darkening agent because flour was dark. Makes a world of difference, because like June mention the additieves can add to the taste.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2010)

The rye flour I buy is organically grown by a local farmer, and it is not manipulated in any way. Still, alone, it does not produce a dark rye on its own.  I grew up with "grey" rye bread, so I'm not averse to it, but for pumpernickel, or Boston Brown Bread, the bread definitely needs darkening.


----------



## Constance (Aug 12, 2010)

Could you use tea instead of water in it?


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 12, 2010)

Use Guinness Extra Stout instead of water in the recipe.

.40


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2010)

Neither tea nor stout will darken the finished loaf appreciably. Cocoa powder or instant espresso powder added to the flour will make the biggest difference. I would also add some molasses.

Curious, isn't there gluten free ww flour available?


----------



## blissful (Nov 29, 2010)

I made some pumpernickel a week ago w/rye, whole wheat, cornmeal and white flour. To make it dark and rich, for 2 loaves, 1/2 cup cocoa powder and 3/4 cup molasses. It turned out delicious and stayed nice and moist. It was very dark bread, we liked it.


----------

